# What To Do When Ppl At Work Think You're Useless?



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I know everyone at work thinks I'm useless. I'm the admin assistant which basically means I'm the office slave. For 50 things I do right no-one notices or thanks me for. But the one f*** up everyone notices, and you know damn well word will spread like wildfire.

Because of this I know everyone thinks I'm this useless person that can't do anything right because I've f***ed up a few things (even though i mostly do things right).

I'm getting so anxious working in this place where i know everyone is at my throat behind my back.

I can only quit my job in 5 months time. So i have 5 months to endure this. Please help or anyone know what i'm talking about?


----------



## hypermusefan (Dec 7, 2017)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> For 50 things I do right no-one notices or thanks me for. But the one f*** up everyone notices, and you know damn well word will spread like wildfire.


 The harsh truth about this cruel world


----------



## thinkr (Dec 29, 2017)

Yep. Best thing to do in situations like these are to form relationships with coworkers who can stick by your side if you ever have to get fired early.

Also, practice to be more mindful


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

thinkr said:


> Yep. Best thing to do in situations like these are to form relationships with coworkers who can stick by your side if you ever have to get fired early.
> 
> Also, practice to be more mindful


Very true?

But most co workers will not stick by anyone's side, these days.

It's amazing how quick they go into what i call "survival mode".. or what i call "Sweet Chariot".. really quick..

Sweet Chariot means, that if you and your co workers are running for your damn lives down the street? And there's a great big chariot with spiked wheels rolling right behind you?

Yep.. don't worry.. they will throw your as** under that Sweet Chariot in a Roman heart beat.. spikes and all, man.. spikes and all..

Then later, ask: _Are you alright??_


----------



## thinkr (Dec 29, 2017)

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> Very true?
> Sweet Chariot means, that if you and your co workers are running for your damn lives down the street? And there's a great big chariot with spiked wheels rolling right behind you?


This says more about the culture of fear than the people themselves. I think when push comes to shove we protect our own interests. But this can become further complicated when we establish legitimate connections.

And make no mistake, it's a difficult thing to achieve with this social media inundated, me me me world...

Company culture matters a ton-the stress of a toxic workplace is often not worth the money.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

coyeyes said:


> I wish i had any advice for you but i've never worked before, sorry  I hope you can find the patient and strenght within yourself to manage working there another 5 months.


I thought you had that part time job?


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

It's time to take a **** on the floor. 

Just walk in, head held high, drop your pants and curl one out right then and there. 

Nobody is going to stop you. If you saw someone ****ting on the floor would you get involved? Nobody there is being paid enough to stop you from smearing feces across the carpet. 

This definitely wont make anyone be nice to you but if nobody is being nice anyway, might as well make them think you are mental so they keep their distance.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

coyeyes said:


> No, I just did it a couple of times. I meant that i've never worked in a real (office) job.


Oh


----------



## Gorgoroth9 (Jul 4, 2016)

My closest 'friends' at work are terrible gossips and complain about every tiny detail about what other coworkers do, or how they do it. But when they mess up they laugh, and shrug their shoulders. It annoys the s--- out of me, but I don't want to make enemies so I just try to ignore them when they're trash talking. I got to call one of them out for being a hypocrite the other day though in front of everyone. I say it with a smile, and laugh, but I'm telling the truth, and the b---- knows it. She just smirks coyly and doesn't reply when I point it out. Don't let these shallow people drag you down. It's just work. Do your best, get paid, and go home lol. F--- 'em.


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Be proud of the things you do well. I was the quiet one in my office who did loads of things wrong. But then the loud, confident people who on the surface seemed to do everything right ended up making monumental mistakes. My introversion and lack of confidence actually paid off because it meant I had to check everything through many times and I was slower to do things but I did a more thorough job. You have 5 months left, you must have learned some new skills or improved on some skills, these can be brought to your next job. Working in an office can be absolute hell when you have SA. You have turned up to work and that's something to be proud of. 8)


----------



## Sky Blue (Sep 17, 2017)

I know how you feel. I have a new boss who I'm pretty sure has some type of personality disorder. Constantly high-strung, clicking pens, grabbing things out of my hands, asking for confirmation 2-4 times on the same question, never seems satisfied with any answer, bug-eyed. I do better work when she's away.


----------



## leamizda (Aug 24, 2017)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> I can only quit my job in 5 months time. So i have 5 months to endure this. Please help or anyone know what i'm talking about?


It's sad you are still choosing the same job but I understand everybody need money to live. Sadly there is NO WAY they will think you are valuable, not even if today God makes you the smartest genius in earth, Isn't that unlogical? that is the way they are, they are ignorant because they dont want to see reallity (you did well so many times), they are ignorant and mentally unhealthy, this kind of people put everybody in boxes (the respected ones box, the useless ones box, the hated ones box, the funny ones box and so on...) once they decide in which box you are then they will lock you in that box and there is no way you can get out of there, if God makes you a genius they will try to destroy you because you are too dangerous and difficult to control. I met some people who could feel glad about coworkers mistakes because they felt better about theirselves.

Another truth is that more than one person want to see you out of there so they spread rumors about you (maybe about you made a mistake), It's a technique manipulators use to make you look bad and that you don't deserve to be there, it put you at a disadvantage, and everybody believes the manipulator. Do you know how brain works? Nobody knows all minds secrets but believe me telepathy exists... the brain is a social organ which depends on the environment, and first your social interaction there is removed because seems like everybody thinks its okay to isolate you and second your environment send mind signals of disapprovement or even worse you hear negative words towards you, your brain gets all of that like a sponge, sadly It's almost impossible to stop this, so please try to go out of there in 5 months at max, you are valuable, you have a right to be valued and respected.

Things that helped me: Researched about zen buddhism and started to practice zazen, it helped me to know myself, to defeat ignorance and heal myself from negativity, I tried metta meditation but I noticed positive energy bothered some people, they liked negative and agressiveness. I tried to see my friends often, surround of people who thinks you are valued. Start a hobby you may enjoy, mine was running and writing, do something that makes you happy. Work hard even if you aren't seen as valuable, I feel working hard attracts success in my life, tell your brain you don't want to be mediocre. Have a exit plan, I like you decided it will be 5 months, you can start preparing a positive plan about what you will do after you quit. Try to change your toughts, the mind is like a cd player, it repeates the same songs over again if you program it to do it.



thinkstoomuch103 said:


> It's amazing how quick they go into what i call "survival mode".. or what i call "Sweet Chariot".. really quick..


Amazing observation, I will remember your creative concept, totally agree with that


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> For 50 things I do right no-one notices or thanks me for. But the one f*** up everyone notices, and you know damn well word will spread like wildfire.
> 
> Because of this I know everyone thinks I'm this useless person that can't do anything right because I've f***ed up a few things (even though i mostly do things right)


Oh, god... do I know this situation so depressingly well. It's mostly just my boss, though my one coworker has absolutely no problem with blatantly blaming me for things she did wrong in order to feed into it... :|

I did manage to make one friend--a very sweet woman. She's been a wonderful moral support. For a while, _that_ was what was keeping me sane. However, we've been very short staffed and slow on sales this past month and a half or so, and I've been working exclusively with my boss...

So I don't know what my thread is at the moment. But I'm clinging to it desperately. lol

I dread every work day. :/


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

leamizda said:


> It's sad you are still choosing the same job but I understand everybody need money to live. Sadly there is NO WAY they will think you are valuable, not even if today God makes you the smartest genius in earth, Isn't that unlogical? that is the way they are, they are ignorant because they dont want to see reallity (you did well so many times), they are ignorant and mentally unhealthy, this kind of people put everybody in boxes (the respected ones box, the useless ones box, the hated ones box, the funny ones box and so on...) once they decide in which box you are then they will lock you in that box and there is no way you can get out of there, if God makes you a genius they will try to destroy you because you are too dangerous and difficult to control. I met some people who could feel glad about coworkers mistakes because they felt better about theirselves.
> 
> Another truth is that more than one person want to see you out of there so they spread rumors about you (maybe about you made a mistake), It's a technique manipulators use to make you look bad and that you don't deserve to be there, it put you at a disadvantage, and everybody believes the manipulator. Do you know how brain works? Nobody knows all minds secrets but believe me telepathy exists... the brain is a social organ which depends on the environment, and first your social interaction there is removed because seems like everybody thinks its okay to isolate you and second your environment send mind signals of disapprovement or even worse you hear negative words towards you, your brain gets all of that like a sponge, sadly It's almost impossible to stop this, so please try to go out of there in 5 months at max, you are valuable, you have a right to be valued and respected.


Very true statements about the real work world particularly office politics. It's especially harder for those with severe SA and/or low "EQ". Sometimes being on good enough terms with more coworkers than less can help. Sometimes it's the workplace culture or types of personnel. If you have SA but somehow lucky enough to be a 'genius' or have good professional training, better to be at a different level than the hierarchical structure entirely such as being self-employed or a reliable contractor.


----------



## leamizda (Aug 24, 2017)

railcar82594 said:


> Very true statements about the real work world particularly office politics.


Thank you. Aaah... Office politics are always about money and power and people go to work to get both things, leaders always think Its allowed to lie and abuse because they got power doing that (like everybody did: politicians, bankers, bosses, family members), when you lose in the politic war you lose your place, your rights, your money... politic war is a set of actions that doesn't use explicit violence but are used to divide, to cheat, give wrong information and submit the enemy, the objective is destroy the enemy from inside in a non explicit way, there is always politics in the workplace and politic wars is the way how money and power are controlled.

In the workplace everything is about power since we all need money which give us freedom and social status, if you don't care about joining gossip and making allies it's common some coworkers would prefer to try to make you look bad and try to destroy your career there including power hungry coworkers who usually have allies, they have social influence, their dirty behaviours are well justified among them and they are the ones who, at the end, have success. Office politics are always democratic politics because nobody wants to go against the ones that have power, so its everybodys choice, and sometimes it involves destroying a nice worker career.

So being a psychopath, someone who want to appear like a sheep when its really a wolf, liar, backstabber, someone who enjoys other people having problems, it all really pays off right? they are the winners right? A big NO, they lose theirselves doing that, and minute after minute they have a illness that will take more time to cure, they can't be happy not matter how many times you see them trying to look happy, it's not possible for them to have peace, it's not possible for them to love, believe me It's impossible not matter how they try to fool you saying how great husbands or wifes they are, same as friends, fathers or slibings. How can people be so f0ol to believe money and power are more important than theirselves, more important than love and more important than a better society? they behave like animals or like little girls when they play with their babies toy and one of the girls is jealous because the other little girl have a more cute baby toy.

Once you know this you can choose how do you want to live, I had choose love and wisdom, I'm not doing it very well but I try to improve, I can't stay more than 24 months in the same job, normally I have to quit or get fired, I try to do my job the best i can, and try to leave soon leaving a good professional impression


----------



## Denob (Oct 4, 2015)

CloudChaser said:


> It's time to take a **** on the floor.
> 
> Just walk in, head held high, drop your pants and curl one out right then and there.
> 
> ...


Hahaha this is gold lmao


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> I know everyone at work thinks I'm useless. I'm the admin assistant which basically means I'm the office slave. For 50 things I do right no-one notices or thanks me for. But the one f*** up everyone notices, and you know damn well word will spread like wildfire.
> 
> Because of this I know everyone thinks I'm this useless person that can't do anything right because I've f***ed up a few things (even though i mostly do things right).
> 
> ...


I know exactly how you feel I had the exact same job, just felt useless and like a slave for everyones ****ty jobs they cant be bothered to do themselves. Not to mention the people in there were all fake, gossips and they think there superior. Somehow I survived a whole year the memories of that place still haunt me to this day.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

KotaBear96 said:


> I know exactly how you feel I had the exact same job, just felt useless and like a slave for everyones ****ty jobs they cant be bothered to do themselves. Not to mention the people in there were all fake, gossips and they think there superior. Somehow I survived a whole year the memories of that place still haunt me to this day.


The situation you're describing sounds exactly the same as mine. Just curious what did you do for work when you left that hell hole?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

An occasional mistake is okay. Tons of mistakes isn't. It is true that people will only notice your mistakes and not all the stuff that you got right. 

One of my coworkers makes so many god damn mistakes and she gets mildly upset when you point out her mistakes. I swear to god in the last 2 weeks or so, I'd say she had an error rate of 10-15%. Sloppy. And it's not like she has the excuse of being new, she's been there over 5 years. I'm constantly having to fix all her mistakes, keeps me on my toes.


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> The situation you're describing sounds exactly the same as mine. Just curious what did you do for work when you left that hell hole?


Unfortunately nothing I left the state after that to a busy city so haven't been able to find work since  Im hoping to work in a job with animals now instead of people.


----------

